# Windows acting like the 'Alt' key is stuck, and other similar issues.



## Adacus

I've got this issue where at seemingly random times, my computer will all of a sudden "hold down" the alt key. Opening the On-screen keyboard shows the button highlighted constantly. A similar thing it's done is activate the Ctrl and/or alt key when pressing the space bar. Now, I've googled the hell out of this, and most of the "solutions" tell me to try pressing the keys down, as they're stuck, or unplugging the keyboard. When unplugging the keyboard, the problem persists. I've tried a different keyboard as well, and I thought I had the problem fixed, but it came back. I can't reproduce the issue at will either, it just happens. Sometimes when I'm playing a game, browsing the internet, or sometimes when I'm not even home.

Can anyone give me some ideas as to what I can try? I'm quite stumped at this point.

Other things I've checked:
Sticky keys are disabled.
Language settings are English (US).


----------



## steve32mids

make model of the keyboards? Do you have any other wireless devices connected?

turn off the onscreen keyboard

Select “Start” > “Settings“.
Choose “Ease of Access“.
Select “Keyboard“.
Set “On-Screen Keyboard” to “On” or “Off” as desired


----------



## Adacus

My main keyboard is a Corsair K70, and the second keyboard I tried was a SteelSeries 6Gv2. The only other USB device I have connected is my Logitech G700s mouse, but I don't even have the wireless receiver in the computer.

I only had the on-screen keyboard enabled to see what inputs were being interpreted by the computer. I don't otherwise have it on.


----------



## Corday

Update your keyboard driver(s).


----------



## Adacus

Keyboard drivers? How would I go about doing that? I don't recall downloading keyboard drivers... ever. Maybe back when I had my Logitech g15, but that was it.


----------



## spunk.funk

Downloads

https://steelseries.com/downloads


----------



## Adacus

There are no downloads for my Corsair, and I'm not using the SteelSeries. I was only using it when I thought the keyboard was my issue.


----------



## Corday

What happens when you try to update in your Device Manager?


----------



## Adacus

Not at home right now, but I recall a message about having the best available drivers, or something along those lines.


----------



## spunk.funk

Here is your download for your Corsair Utility Engine Software for your Keyboard
K70 RGB, RGB LUX, RGB RAPIDFIRE


----------



## Adacus

I don't have the RGB keyboard. That software is for controlling the LED layouts. My keyboard just has red LEDs.


----------

